# House rabbit - can you train a 2 year old rabbit?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi,
I am new on here so please bear with me if I ask any silly questions.
I am an experienced rabbit owner and have had them for years.

I currently have just 1 Harlequin Dwarf lop which I rescued from RSPCA in September last year. He is approx 2 years old and has been neutered. During the day he spends his time in a large safe garden run with a covered end for shelter, then on a night he is in a 2 story hutch. He goes to toilet in a litter tray which i placed in the covered part of hit hutch as this is where he was going anyway. When in the garden he just picks an area and goes there.

He is very placid and characterful. Last winter when he could not go outside he would spend a few hours each night in our house. 

I am thinking maybe it would be good to have him as a house rabbit. Do you think he would train to be a house rabbit or is he too old now? As I say I know a lot about rabbits generally but nothing about house rabbits.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My bunnies are 6 1/2 and 7 1/2 years old.
I brought them in last october and they've been house bunnies ever since.

If your bun already goes in a litter tray that's great. 
Obv bunnies have minds of their own so if they want to chew things they're not supposed to then they will! So you'll need to have your house bunny proofed before you bring him in.

If he's on his own then having him inside will be alot better for him as he'll have more contact with you.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Yes I'd need to box in all wires etc of course and give him his own little area as a base. He is on his own when he us outside which is a shame. He comes inside quite a lot and seems very relaxed and at home.
Any more tips on how and where to start the transition? I have no idea where to start


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

I have 8 house rabbits and all were litter trained within about a month (ages varied from 12 weeks up to 2 years when starting). As he is neutered litter training should be a breeze 

I would set out where his enclosure is going to be and then bring him in, make sure you do it before autumn so that he doesn't have a chance to start growing a winter coat and the temp change isn't too great.

When litter training work out where he wants to use as a corner (I found the best results when using 2 litter trays per bunny) and then put the trays there, if he has any accidents mop it up with some tissue and place that in her tray along with any stray poops, he should get the hang of it pretty quickly. You will still probably get the odd stray poo but I find that is because half the time they don't know they are doing it themselves :lol:

Make sure you supply lots of toys and cardboard boxes and things to destroy so that he doesn't "look" for something to do 

And as already stated make sure you cover any wires, and anything you don't want him to nom, the rules in my house are if you leave it within reach of the rabbits don't come complaining to me 


Have you thought about getting him a friend? There is nothing like seeing bunnies snuggled up together (normally right in front of the kitchen door way )


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

If your rabbit used a litter tray outside there is no reason he won't use it inside.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I do want to get him a friend as now he I'd neutered he'd prob get on ok with another and I know it is better for them to be with company. I'd prob have to take him back to RSPCA or somewhere and see how he bonds with another. Just need to persuade hubby now.
Yesterday I saw a house opposite me had a rabbit identical to mine sitting in the bay window if their front room, nobody else in. Saw him again today so he must be a house rabbit.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That should have read " as now he IS neutered"


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Awww yeah getting him a friend would be lovely.
Walking into a room and seeing your pair of buns cuddled up together is great, makes me smile everytime I see them!


----------

